# Canned Tuna vs. Canned Chicken



## Times Roman (Jan 7, 2013)

Ever get tired of all the canned tuna?  A good alternative is canned chicken found at Costco.  Significantly less cost per lb than canned Tuna.  And I don't tire of it as easily as the canned Tuna either.


..........just a thought.

Hope it helps!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks times.  Ill give it a go


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 7, 2013)

Never thought about canned chicken.
I'll give it a try!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2013)

Neither, buy it raw and cook it best IMO.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 7, 2013)

Heat that junk up and pour some Heinz 57 on there and your taste buds will love you


----------



## katelly (Jan 7, 2013)

Never tried it because I couldn't imagine it tasting good. But if you say it is I'll try it.


----------



## Jada (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a couple of cans I brought from bj's but what I noticed it has 319mg of sodium per serving and there's 6 servings, is that bad??


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 7, 2013)

Canned chicken breast is amazing and I use it to make an awesome chicken salad sandwich.   I get berkely & jensen...tastes great...and 84 g of protein per can


----------



## PFM (Jan 7, 2013)

The protein and convenience is certainly viable. The sodium for guys watching their BP and water especially BB's like me are going to limit or exclude canned meats more often than not.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 7, 2013)

I would get regular chicken and boil it. The sodium content is too high in canned chicken.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 7, 2013)

Yup, been eating this for a while. I would rather the canned chix than the tuna anyday.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 7, 2013)

sodium way too high for me, I don't eat canned anything


----------



## Santaklaus (Jan 7, 2013)

I been eating canned chicken for about 8 years now.  "Chicken of the Sea" brand actually.  Its cheaper than the tuna and more protein.  Does have a lot more sodium than boiled chicken breast made into chicken salad but it's so much easier if you don't have the time.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 7, 2013)

occasionally I will through a can into my menu rotation, but I do try and watch my salt intake.  I am really a straight up meat type of person, steak, chicken, salmon, hamburger.  But I like the convenience of canned chicken for chicken salad.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 7, 2013)

i cant eat fish, it makes me sick, so canned chicken been a part of the choices for me for years!!


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 8, 2013)

yes, i agree with you blokes on the salt.  But then again, this was really aimed at those that eat canned tuna like I did for a year in afghanistan, and putting one more bite of canned tuna in my mouth now is a real effort......

And I do agree, this is a "convenience" thing.  If I was really trying to do this right, I would skip it.

Another time saver are those roasted 2lb chickens you see at Costco for $5 each.  When I go to Costco, i'll usually bring back one or two.  Problem with those quite often is Costco has a tendency to slightly undercook, so you have to watch out for that.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 8, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> *I been eating canned chicken for about 8 years now.  "Chicken of the Sea" brand actually.*  Its cheaper than the tuna and more protein.  Does have a lot more sodium than boiled chicken breast made into chicken salad but it's so much easier if you don't have the time.


I hate to be the one  to break the news to you but all I could think of is this video.....


----------



## Georgia (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember watching that episode with my then girlfriend and thinking "what an air head"


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 8, 2013)

Sriacha?sauce on either makes it delicious


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 8, 2013)

I keep several cans of chicken in the pantry either for when I've run out of time or supplies (cooking) or as previously mentioned just to mix things up on occasion.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 8, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> Sriacha?sauce on either makes it delicious



Can't get enough of that cock sauce...er...wait...


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 8, 2013)

i eat both... not as much lately due to the sodium content but i rinse and drain to take some of it out


----------



## regular (Jan 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Neither, buy it raw and cook it best IMO.



Same here, the only thing I like eating out of a can is dried goods like nuts.


----------



## djkneegrow (Jan 9, 2013)

Canned tuna in water is better for you than canned chicken by far. If you need to get something quick than yeah canned chicken isn't bad at all. it doesn't taste that bad and if you rinse it off with water in the sink in a strainer it will take the sodium down a bit more. Worth eating on limited time for sure.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 9, 2013)

Fellas (and ladies) here is what I do ^^^^^^  

.... open the can, drain the water off. 
Then fill the can back up with clean tap water and drain it again. 


This, as Dj stated,  helps with the very high sodium that canned chicken typically has and works quite well. A can of tuna or chicken mixed with a freshly chopped onion and some brown rice is a 15 minute meal that rocks.... 

Right now I am eating a can of low sodium black beans, brown rice, hot peppers, and drained canned chicken for a quick "Black beans and rice" treat with some Mrs. Dash no sodium spicy Teryaki mixed in and a dash of hot pepper juice ..... Nom Nom Nom

Eat well in 2013!!
Vette

PS.- Whenever you buy low sodium tuna check the content. Starkist has 'low sodium' and VERY low sodium.... the low sodium isn't.

The bumblebee low sodium is LOW sodium.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 9, 2013)

Looove costco.


----------

